# [A] Biete Rolle der Auferstehung auf Thrall und bis zu 20k Startkapital



## Seleno (8. März 2012)

Hi,

Biete Rolle auf Thrall (Allianzseite) an, dazu gibts 10k Startgold für den ersten der seinen Account per Abo/Gamecard verlängert sobald ich das Mount habe. Wer sofort per Gamecard seinen Account verlängert bekommt 20K Startgold! Mail me mit Charname/Realm oder Battlenetmail an matzebecks@gmx.net     

Grüße Seleno


----------



## Seleno (12. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Vraelelda (12. März 2012)

Hey,

hätte interesse wenn du noch jmd suchst.

Würde dann auch sofort abo einrichten ...


----------



## Seleno (15. März 2012)

Angebot steht noch => push


----------



## Seleno (19. März 2012)

Vergeben! Thread kann gelöscht werden!


----------

